
Have a Mess of Ideas in Your Head? Create an Idea Bank - redDragon
http://blogs.hbr.org/morning-advantage/2012/11/have-a-mess-of-ideas-in-your-h.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+harvardbusiness+%28HBR.org%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
typicalrunt
It's a bit of blogspam, here's the link to the real article:

[http://lifehacker.com/5959742/how-can-i-turn-my-mess-of-
idea...](http://lifehacker.com/5959742/how-can-i-turn-my-mess-of-ideas-into-
something-organized-and-useful)

